# برامج مساحة منوع



## عبدالباقى الامين (20 مارس 2009)

اليكم برامج مساحة منوع ارجو ان ينال رضى الجميع مع خالص الدعوات


----------



## anas-homsy (20 مارس 2009)

الله يجزيك كل خير بس ممكن تفاصيل عن البرنامج


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (20 مارس 2009)

جاري التحميل وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مغرم مساحة (21 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووررررررررررررر


----------



## أبوالمعتز (21 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخي الباقي برنامج رائع بصحيح


----------



## أبوالمعتز (21 مارس 2009)

المعذره على كتابة الأسم خطأ 
عبد الباقي


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (21 مارس 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا برنامج مفيد


----------



## هانى عامر (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## abdolkadr (21 مارس 2009)

لو كنت وضعت نبذة عن محتوى البرامج وما الفائدة منها لكنت اتممت الموضوع
شكرا لك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ToPoMed (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اعجال (21 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يكرمك ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## eng: issa (21 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يكرمك ويعطيك الف عافية*​


----------



## eng: issa (21 مارس 2009)

والله الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكرا 
والله برنامج كثير رائع ومفيد ويسلم ايديك يا بطل


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (21 مارس 2009)

اخوانى الاعزاء / عبدالقادر وانس / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله البرامج مبسط مايحتاج لشرح سوى ان تختار ما تحتاج اليه من شكل هندسى حسب حوجتك وتدخل الداتا ويعطيك النتيجة سوا كان مساحة اوتضريب احداثيات او غيرة يعنى با ختصار معطيات ومطلوب نهائى وشكرا لكم جميعا بس لا تنسونى من العاء كما وصيتكم.


----------



## محمدين علي (21 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا يا اخي علي هذا البرنامج انا اريد لو منويل لتشغيل البرامج و الإستفادة منه


----------



## mahmoud khalid (21 مارس 2009)

برنامج رائع ما شاء الله


----------



## mohammad jm (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (10 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز
ولكن اين الرابط


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي وين البرنامج اشو ماكو اي شي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (10 أبريل 2009)

البرامج يسمى سلة البرامج تجدة فى الصفحه الاولى


----------



## falconsky2008 (14 أبريل 2009)

فين البرامج يا حاج عبد الباقى أنا مش لاقى أى حاجة منها ولك شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## السندباد المساحي (14 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك اخي ع البرامج المفودة وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المهندس وافي (17 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووور يا اخي عبدالباقي


----------



## اصيل الحمداني (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد السواكنى (17 أبريل 2009)

اخى العزيز عبد الباقى امين الرجاء رفع البرامج مرة ثانية لاتمكن من تحميلها والاستفادة منها 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## a7medelgwad (18 أبريل 2009)

عفوا انا مستخدم جديد ممكن اعرف اين هذا البرنامج وكيفية تحميله ونبذه مختصره عنه
:77:


----------



## كمال كامل (18 أبريل 2009)

اين البرنامج برجاء الرد وشكرا


----------



## نيفان (18 أبريل 2009)

ششششششششششششششششكر*****************************


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (18 أبريل 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128233.html
هذا هو رابط البرامج


----------



## العباده (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (20 أبريل 2009)

وين البرنامج ياجماعة الخير


----------



## كمال كامل (20 أبريل 2009)

الاخ العزيز لو امكن اعادة تحميل الملفات لانى لا اجد الموضوع كما ارجو لو فى معلومات عن كيفية قياس ميل الحوائط


----------



## كمال كامل (20 أبريل 2009)

الاخ العزيز لو امكن اعادة تحميل الملفات لانى لا اجد الموضوع كما ارجو لو فى معلومات عن كيفية قياس ميل الحوائط وشكرا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (21 أبريل 2009)

اين البرنامج ولهواكلام وبس


----------



## chaliid (11 مايو 2009)

تشكر سلفاً يا غـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالي


----------



## المقترب (11 مايو 2009)

:75:


عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128233.html
> هذا هو رابط البرامج


 :77:
جزاك الله كل خير برنامج رااااائع جدا
لكن البعض لايكلف نفسه مشقة البحث:59::73:


----------



## فاروق ن (11 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يكرمك ويعطيك الف الف عافية*​


----------



## حوده25 (16 مايو 2009)

مشكككككككككووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (16 مايو 2009)

مجهود رائع شكرأ لك اخي الكريم


----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (18 مايو 2009)

ربنا يزيدك من علمه ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك اخ عبد الباقى


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (18 مايو 2009)

*اين البرنامج ولهواكلام وبس*​


المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالباقى الامين 

 
_http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128233.html
هذا هو رابط البرامج_
_هو جد ماهوكلاموبس يا اخونا_


----------



## ali992 (18 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي و ألف شكر*

جزاك الله خيرا أخي و ألف شكر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالباقى الامين 

 
_http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128233.html
هذا هو رابط البرامج_
_هو جد ماهوكلاموبس يا اخونا_[/quote]


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## عيده روس (27 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله فى اول الكلام انا مبسوط جدا انى فى ناس حلوه ومبتبخلش بلعلم وان شاء الله عندما الم بلامساحه واكون قادر على افاده غيرى سوف افعل وجزاكم الله خيرا

:77:


----------



## al-rifaee (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اين رابط التحميل ....مع الشكر مقدماً


----------



## reshdi (2 يوليو 2009)

شكراً ............................................................................


----------



## فالكون (9 يوليو 2009)

أرجو وضع البرنامج مرة أخرى


----------



## SamiLoai (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا


----------



## عصام عبده أحمد (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا لك


----------



## iyad2002 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## mostafammy (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طونى 10 (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (3 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا ونرجو المزيد*​


----------



## hany_meselhey (4 يناير 2010)

* أرجو وضع البرنامج مرة أخرى*​


----------



## helme (5 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## noor-noor (17 يونيو 2011)

صح يا جماعة هو فين البرنامج


----------



## محمد السواكنى (17 يونيو 2011)

برجاء رفع البرنامج مرة اخرى يا اخ عبد الباقى


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (17 يونيو 2011)

اين البرامج يااخوتي


----------



## فالكون (17 يونيو 2011)

فين البرنامج


----------



## محمود الناصري (17 يونيو 2011)

هو البرنامج فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## سلمان الجبلي (8 يوليو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هيثم محمد حسن التط (9 يوليو 2011)

:3::3::3:


عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> اليكم برامج مساحة منوع ارجو ان ينال رضى الجميع مع خالص الدعوات


----------



## هيثم محمد حسن التط (9 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع جيد جدا


----------



## adel104 (9 يوليو 2011)

آسف ، لكنني لم ألاحظ وجود أي رابط ؟!


----------



## مهندس قاسم حسون (8 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## عزمي حماد (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## blue rose (19 مايو 2013)

thank u


----------

